# 4 nights with a B5 RS4



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Writers block. It's a funny thing isn't it? You have your dream car for 4 nights, you can't stop driving it, nor talking to your mates about it. Then you come to write down your thoughts about it and.......well, nothing! :roll:

I was never that great with words so I'll just do a list of goods and bads.....

Bad first...

 Looks 8 years old
Drives like its 8 years old
Not hard to unsettle on twisty B roads (nothing that new shocks could sort out)
Doesn't sound great out of the box
Recaro's sit too high (just like an S3 of that era)
I don't own one!

Now the good

 Looks, just look at it grrrrrrr
So very, very fast, feels a lot faster than the B7 thanks to the bi-turbo
Respect - I've not known anything like it, every petrol head would nod or wave, I even got a flash of the lights from an M3 +++
It's an avant, very understated, although the 'look at me' red paint helps it stand out. Practical too!
Handling - Generally very good, steering is direct, understeers when pushed, steering feel like all Audi's of this generation is lacking, suspension is stiff but supple. Like I said earlier, it can be unsettled over B roads, nothing that some money could sort out though.

Overall - Bloody brilliant. It really is a special car, I've driven a lot of cars before and none of them have made me feel this way about a car. If your looking for a fast, practical, unique & fairly rare car, the RS4 is the answer. And now that you can pick them up for as little as 17k, they are quite the bargain!























































[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I still love them - especially in Misano.

How did you have it for four days?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Kell said:


> How did you have it for four days?


A very trusting friend  He needed it cleaned (properly), and I wanted to take some photo's of it. I managed to get it very clean, but didn't manage to take any proper good photos.

He said I can borrow it pretty much anytime I want as he doesn't use it!! Can't say I blame him, the MPG is outrageous!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> I managed to get it very clean, but didn't manage to take any proper good photos.


Clearly your idea of proper and mine differ somewhat. I think they're pretty good! (Actually, if you took them, then I am dead jealous.)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice classic dean pics :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Photos look great & a nice write up.

The B5 RS4 is still a monster motor & very little can better it's performance, however i totally agree on how dated it looks nowadays. Same thing applies to the RS6.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

ag said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > I managed to get it very clean, but didn't manage to take any proper good photos.
> ...


Sorry, I did take them. 8)

Have just looked at the photo's on a PC at work and the colours are all over the shop? Anyone else seeing the red as being very dull and the yellow in the first being a bit green?

They looked mint on my mac, the colours really popped???


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Dean, was it standard or modded at all?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

clived said:


> Dean, was it standard or modded at all?


Completely standard, apart from the massive ding on the offside front wing (see pics), laquer peeling off from all over the rear bumper and various scrape's and bruises.

I'm sure if he spent Â£500 on a remap it would be truly insane!


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

An amazing car. The fasted velocity I've ever travelled at to date.

I can also remember being very impressed by the size of the front disks  .


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

I love that car! Great photos!
ANT


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> Have just looked at the photo's on a PC at work and the colours are all over the shop? Anyone else seeing the red as being very dull and the yellow in the first being a bit green?
> 
> They looked mint on my mac, the colours really popped???


3, 4 & 6 make the car look more of a bronze than red. I thought it was a different car tbh.

Otherwise, outstanding pics mate.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

DeanTT said:


> Bad first...
> 
> Looks 8 years old


Disagree there - still looks top notch - (B5/B6 Avant = classic design) 8)


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > Have just looked at the photo's on a PC at work and the colours are all over the shop? Anyone else seeing the red as being very dull and the yellow in the first being a bit green?
> ...


I've figured it out. I wasn't saving the images in the corect colour space, I have now resaved but didn't re-upload the images you mention. So if you look at the images in a (rubbish) browser which isn't colour managed (firefox/Internet explorer) then the images you mention will look all bronze, if you look at them in a proper colour managed browser (Safari) they look like they should.

I'll upload t'others tonight.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> So if you look at the images in a (rubbish) browser which isn't colour managed (firefox/Internet explorer) then the images you mention will look all bronze, if you look at them in a proper colour managed browser (Safari) they look like they should.


 :lol:

Up yer fat a*se!! :wink:

What, you mean viewing like 98% of the population who use IE or Firefox rather than the 2% of odd-bods who've got a Mac?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> :lol:
> 
> Up yer fat a*se!! :wink:
> 
> What, you mean viewing like 98% of the population who use IE or Firefox rather than the 2% of odd-bods who've got a Mac?


Something like that yeah 

Safari is available for windows now! 8)


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Good write up and great pictures Dean, it will be without a doubt my next car after the TT, would have to be Avus though!  
For some strange reason, I don't think the B5 RS4 has dated at all, I think it looks simply stunning..... :roll: 
Maybe because I think the new models look really ugly with that horrible front. :wink: As you highlighted in your write up, I think you would have to improve things like suspension and brakes before you start to look at increasing engine power / torque. Would be well worth it when done though.

Green with envy!!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I still think B5 looks better than B7.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

garyc said:


> I still think B5 looks better than B7.


Agree with you 100%, I'd rather have 2 B5's than one B7. Without a doubt the B7 will be a fantastic car to drive with a huge improvement in technology over the B5, but it is a pig ugly from the front..... The B5 RS4 looks stunning IMHO. A nice set of 19" LM's, suspension dropped and improved..... [smiley=iloveyou.gif] Where do I sign!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

garyc said:


> I still think B5 looks better than B7.


Here here [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I borrowed it again this weekend for some mile crunching up to Leeds in the rain, and also to make sure it was as awesome as I first thought....

Yes it is! 

Had a little play with a Brabus K8 on the way back, but with an extra 200BHP and the RS4 being 3 up, the Brabus pulled away everytime. Still good to have a little play though!


----------

